# How Much Snow Is Enough?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Vote for your favorite amount of snow to have fun this winter.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I took 12".

Insert punch line here......................

Thats enough for me. But as long as it snow's I'm happy. Ice fishing in Haliburton, snowmobiling. Hell yeah, being Canadian means we get it all.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I voted 30 cm because it was the lowest amount.

I'd be perfectly fine with zero.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Enough to break in the new Honda HS724TA snow blower I just bought 

SO far, I have just had to use the shovel. But its coming!

I dont mind snow. I grew up, and lived 36 of my 40 years in Northern Ontario. I dont mind snow, but just not every day 

AJC


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> I voted 30 cm because it was the lowest amount.
> 
> I'd be perfectly fine with zero.


That's exactly why there was no zero; I knew there would be some of you winter wienies showing up! (Ha! Ha!) Just kidding as usual.:banana::rockon:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> Enough to break in the new Honda HS724TA snow blower I just bought
> 
> SO far, I have just had to use the shovel. But its coming!
> 
> ...


You're right, it's not good to have it snow every day. You always need a break every second or third day so you can get the driveway cleared so you can get to the ski resort.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

0 = frozen well and septic systems.. that's not good. I can't decide on how much though. I DON"T have a new powershovel/snowblower thingy .....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm with Zontar. We've got about 6".....that's enough. If the snowblower sat in the garage for the rest of the season and the bikes came out everyday, I would be happy.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Snow is great!! as long as I don't have to walk in it, through it, over it and while I am at it, as long as I don't have to shovel it


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i voted 30 cm only because there was no 2-flake option:wave:


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw a few snowflakes on the weekend. That's enough for me.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Me and snow are not and never will be friends again, unless he stays on ths mountains were he belongs. I live in a community of immigrants who unfortunately cannot drive in snow ( they can afford to lease nice cars, but often forget about good driving lessons, scary out here ) and it becomes very scary when the first snow fall comes and they end up in everyones yard or trees or bush's, snow snow go away don't come back any day ( unless you stay where you belong, Whistler ,Grouse or Seymour Mountains are a great place for you snow flakes tp stay)
So call me Mr.Whimpy I do not like snow says Sam I am, nor do I care to see it on my car.
So my vote ZERO to flakes an dit doesn't help my titanium hip either nor the next one I'll need soon, crap I hate getting older.Ship


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I also vote for zero unless they can figure out how to make it land only on the mountains. Gotta love us west coasters. We live here so we can live in Canada and not have to put up with winter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like those St. John's snowfalls, where wads of it come down and look lovely, then it rains the following day and all the snow goes down the sewer.

We also lived in Victoria for 5 years, and had a grand total of maybe 3 weeks of snow across the entire 5-year period.

Both of those are pretty good options for me.

The snow I did not like was the Edmonton snow which, though not plentiful, was stubborn, and acquired certain "sonic properties" as it changed over the winter. The only other thing in the world that makes the same sound is when a dentist shoves amalgam into a filling. One of those sequeaks that makes you want to stick a knitting needle in your ear, just to not hear it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

We've already had 30cm, and winter is still a month away. A nice fresh minus 29 degrees this morning in Calgary.

I'd be OK with 30cm if it was spread over the whole year. Yes, I f&cking hate winter! On the plus side, I didn't see any mosquitos today.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I should have started this poll off at 40" of snow. That would have "fixed" you 12" snowy guys.9kkhhd:wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I should have started this poll off at 40" of snow. That would have "fixed" you 12" snowy guys.9kkhhd:wave:


Then I'd have started my own poll.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Without the snow it's just cold, flat and brown out here. I like the snow.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I voted for the least too. A nice bit to have a white Christmas and then it can go away as far as I am concerned.

BTW: This is too much


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark P said:


> Without the snow it's just cold, flat and brown out here. I like the snow.


Amen, brother! Bring it on!!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bobb said:


> Gotta love us west coasters. We live here so we can live in Canada and not have to put up with winter.


lol. that's an interesting take on it.
I'm not so thrilled with the private schools capacity for snow though... 
we've got maybe 2 inches on the ground this morning, and my kid's school is cancelled.

of course, all the public schools in the area are open.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, I changed my mind on the private school rant. It seems they were paying attention to the weather reports.
there wasn't much snow this morning, but is just hasn't stopped coming down...
I shovelled a path to the garage this morning so my wife could leave, and 2 hours later, can't even tell where the path was.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it's slush city today--but I'm not complaining--I can feel my fingers outside again.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If there was a way to get it to fall on the lawn only and NOT fall on the driveway, the street or the sidewalk, I'd think snow is the greatest thing since light gauge strings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

puckhead said:


> OK, I changed my mind on the private school rant. It seems they were paying attention to the weather reports.
> there wasn't much snow this morning, but is just hasn't stopped coming down...
> I shovelled a path to the garage this morning so my wife could leave, and 2 hours later, can't even tell where the path was.


I find it's always best to wait until at least April the 30th to shovel those paths. The snow is so much lighter then. It's, well, it's as if it's not even there!:thanks5qx:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mark P said:


> Without the snow it's just cold, flat and brown out here. I like the snow.


That's right and you know what else? You can't ski on rocks!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

FlipFlopFly said:


> That's right and you know what else? You can't ski on rocks!


Lol!

Rocks are pretty limited for fun times.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like snow. I even like driving in snow. I just don't like the way about 75% of people drive in snow.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I vote 48" but only North of Barrie, two snowflakes for the GTA please!

Coming back from London last week at 120K consistantly I seen a snow flake hit my window, instantly we were at 90K.
Some cars were pulling over to chain up LOL!!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I like snow. I even like driving in snow. I just don't like the way about 75% of people drive in snow.


Got that right!

A few flakes on the ground and everyone either goes 1km/h everywhere or else they drive like fools and slide off the road. I drove from Lethbridge to Calgary yesterday and passed I don't know how many cars in the ditches. And then when I got to Calgary, everyone was doing 40km/h in the 110 zones.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mark P said:


> Got that right!
> 
> A few flakes on the ground and everyone either goes 1km/h everywhere or else they drive like fools and slide off the road. I drove from Lethbridge to Calgary yesterday and passed I don't know how many cars in the ditches. And then when I got to Calgary, everyone was doing 40km/h in the 110 zones.


Must be Deerfoot...

Only road in town that I'm aware of that's 110.
Unless they changed part of the ring road... (That's not a full ring yet.)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I voted for the least too. A nice bit to have a white Christmas and then it can go away as far as I am concerned.
> 
> BTW: This is too much


That's what I like there, I can imagine pounding that drift with my RMK right now.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys are lucky to get some at least. Here it never snows. It snowed once 11 years ago for a day. Of course, considering this is California even that caused people to have car accidents cuz they're not used to driving in snow.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This may perhaps be too much snow.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This much is enough for me, I'd be happy not to shovel anymore this winter. Of course, since it stopped snowing it's been -25 or colder every day!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I smell a snowfort boys .. let's all go to Matt's house. I have had my drive plowed once...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Snow?? I thought this was the GuitarsJamaica site! Sheesh....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Environmant Canada is calling for snow for us.. I could go for a snow day right now.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Environmant Canada is calling for snow for us.. I could go for a snow day right now.


Yup - they're threatening that it could get real nasty. AT LEAST 15 cm throughout all of Southern Ontario Tuesday night/Wednesday.

It seems that here in Niagara we get 2 - 3 times what's predicted so I'm getting the cocoa stockpiled.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOTS of RED

Weather Warnings - Environment Canada​


Starbuck said:


> Environmant Canada is calling for snow for us.. I could go for a snow day right now.





allthumbs56 said:


> Yup - they're threatening that it could get real nasty. AT LEAST 15 cm throughout all of Southern Ontario Tuesday night/Wednesday.
> 
> It seems that here in Niagara we get 2 - 3 times what's predicted so I'm getting the cocoa stockpiled.



_



..Major winter snowstorm Tuesday night and Wednesday..

This is an alert to the potential development of dangerous winter weather conditions in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A major winter storm is developing over Texas and will track towards Southern Ontario Tuesday. The low is expected to track just south of the lower lakes Wednesday.

Light snow will begin in advance of this system tonight and Tuesday. However the heavier snow is forecast to begin Tuesday night and continue Wednesday morning. *Potential widespread snowfall amounts of 20 to 30 cm are likely before the snow tapers off Wednesday afternoon.*

In addition strong and gusty east winds will develop with the snow. This will cause local whiteout conditions in blowing snow. The east winds will also generate local snow squalls off Lake Ontario in advance of the main snow area which will give enhanced snow amounts to regions near the west end of Lake Ontario.

This will be the first Major winter storm of the season for the Toronto area, and the most significant storm of the season for many regions outside the traditional snow belts. The heavy snowfall and blowing snow will cause whiteout conditions making for extremely hazardous driving conditions. The public should be prepared to change plans accordingly to avoid travel during the storm. This storm has the potential to create near-paralyzing conditions.

Environment Canada continues to monitor this dangerous winter storm and will issue further watches and warnings as necessary.

Click to expand...

_Slow moving and wide spread, going lazy over the lakes means keep the nitroglycerin at hand its going to be heart attack weather :C


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> LOTS of RED
> 
> Weather Warnings - Environment Canada​
> 
> ...


Will Mayor Ford call in the Armed Forces so he can be the Lastman standing? LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We're Canadian. We can do this stuff standing on our heads. I'll be in he office tomorrow.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I AM A STAY AT HOME DAD! My office is right where I will be tomorrow too!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is just hitting Niagara right now. Should be fun for the morning


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bah! That's barely snow tire weather. 

Have fun digging out Southern Ontarians!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Bah! That's barely snow tire weather.
> 
> Have fun digging out Southern Ontarians!


Yeah, its a decent storm but its not going to kill us. Seen much worse over the years


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh indeed, we are over due for a good spate of snow. Feels good actually, leaves things feeling more right with the world to have snow in winter rather than all the rain storms we have been having!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If we had over 10 feet on the ground, that would be enough snow, so I'm hoping for more.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Must be something in the water out there...


Too much snow around here--at least it's warming up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

-30 this morning,-16 right now and maybe +2 tommorrow. I can live with that. I'm getting tired of this white stuff......need to get the bikes back on the road.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Storm? Schmorm!

I'm at work. Someone called me out of a sound sleep to go in early because the production supervisor couldn't seem to drag his ass in with his SUV. I jumped in my Altima and here I am.

We're getting soft up here folks. We used to do this shit in our sleep. Now it's a big deal.

It's SNOW.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My first thought upon looking out the window this morning was, "Is that all you've got?"

What I see is barely worth shoveling. I don't have any sidewalk on my property. So, I might just skip shoveling at all. Entryways are clear for safety's sake. That's all I need to worry about.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Let it *SNOW!*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would not have classified what we got here as a "blizzard" which is what they called it. A minor snow storm would be more appropriate. I wonder if the weather services are all paranoid now with these big warnings. Years ago this type of snowfall would not even be news in any form.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would not have classified what we got here as a "blizzard" which is what they called it. A minor snow storm would be more appropriate. I wonder if the weather services are all paranoid now with these big warnings. Years ago this type of snowfall would not even be news in any form.


It's certainly a major storm in terms of the area impacted, but I wouldn't even call this a storm here in Brantford. Frankly if it wasn't for all the hype I wouldn't have noticed it. I didn't even shovel to get out of the driveway, but half of our staff didn't show up.

We're getting soft fast.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

We got hit pretty good here. Lots of big drifts, 2-3 feet in some spots. It was a good 3 feet at the end of my driveway, that sucked to shovel. Worst part is, it's still snowing very heavy here.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Was there a snow storm somewhere in Ontario? I got up this morning looking for it but couldn't find one.sigiifa


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> It's certainly a major storm in terms of the area impacted, but I wouldn't even call this a storm here in Brantford. Frankly if it wasn't for all the hype I wouldn't have noticed it. I didn't even shovel to get out of the driveway, but half of our staff didn't show up.
> 
> We're getting soft fast.


Agreed. when we were kids we would have gotten ready and walked to school on a day like today. Now they close the schools two days in advance of a storm warning.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Agreed. when we were kids we would have gotten ready and walked to school on a day like today. Now they close the schools two days in advance of a storm warning.


Yes, that is true. Many times I have had to be to the Dr for exposure; frost bite and lung infections and ear infections and the like. If the schools didn't close today, that would have been fine for them, my kids wouldn't have walked in the 80km winds down the un-plowed open trail to school, in the long run missing a day is meaningless to them but catching pneumonia and dying can mean their last days on earth for the sake of feel good marks and that aint worth it to me to risk them 

Nope, today was not a blizzard, but it was a good blow, and the afternoon was nice outside though it is still snowing and the kids appreciated the day off. Tomorrow they go back to the drudge of the same old same old tuning out the teachers and passing notes the same as we did 30 years ago.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Agreed. when we were kids we would have gotten ready and walked to school on a day like today. Now they close the schools two days in advance of a storm warning.


Agreed - I remember walking to public school in stuff far worse than this - what an absolute trip it was, from snowball fights with chums, snow angels, avoiding getting your "face washed" by the school bully and most important - trying to walk as much of the distance as possible on top of the snowbanks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Agreed - I remember walking to public school in stuff far worse than this - what an absolute trip it was, from snowball fights with chums, snow angels, avoiding getting your "face washed" by the school bully and most important - trying to walk as much of the distance as possible on top of the snowbanks.


But somewhere along the line I got sick of it all.

Still better snow than the potential disasters in other places--volcanoes, earthquakes, hurricanes, worse crime, worse corruption, etc.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Agreed. when we were kids we would have gotten ready and walked to school on a day like today. Now they close the schools two days in advance of a storm warning.


Sadly I think closing schools is far to frequent an occurence these days and is driven more by fear of litigation than by any genuine concern for anyone's safety. 

Yesterday I was the only person who showed up in my department and I actually had to rush in early to open the plant. The folks who are responsible to do so were unable to make it in....with their trucks and SUVs.

People actually said, oh I most likely won't be in tomorrow, the evening before the "storm". These people live in the same community as I do. I didn't even need to shovel to get going.

What are we teaching our kids? Pretty easy to pup out when you're taught to do it through your developmental years.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Sadly I think closing schools is far to frequent an occurence these days and is driven more by fear of litigation than by any genuine concern for anyone's safety.
> 
> Yesterday I was the only person who showed up in my department and I actually had to rush in early to open the plant. The folks who are responsible to do so were unable to make it in....with their trucks and SUVs.
> 
> ...


I agree with that sentiment, and had I not had to worry about my Wee one's school being closed yesterday I would have made it to work, however when my daughters life is in my hands it makes me think twice. The road today was 15k of ice all the way to her school. Now, that doesn't pahse me much as I am careful, know that open fields = ice, but there are some real morons out there that threaten everyone's safety. What I want to know is why there are never OPP policing that very thing?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I agree with that sentiment, and had I not had to worry about my Wee one's school being closed yesterday I would have made it to work, however when my daughters life is in my hands it makes me think twice. The road today was 15k of ice all the way to her school. Now, that doesn't pahse me much as I am careful, know that open fields = ice, but there are some real morons out there that threaten everyone's safety. What I want to know is why there are never OPP policing that very thing?



Ice is the great equalizer. The only driving skill that will protect you is to drive painfully slow. We had no such conditions here, just a little snow.


----------

